

Local.com Aims To Raise $15.5 Million In Public Offering - lloydarmbrust
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/14/local-com-to-sell-4-million-shares-of-stock-to-raise-approx-15-5-million/

======
scottkrager
This is a secondary offering. Local.com is already a publicly traded company.
Not a good sign.

~~~
dotcoma
I was about to write: what's wrong with them, when Facebook and Groupon get 30
times as much in hard cold cash? Now I know.

------
nowarninglabel
I'm no expert in this, but if the estimates I am seeing for their ad budget
are correct, then their customer acquisition cost has to be gigantic.

~~~
salemh
They ARE hiring (even in the SLC (Salt Lake City, UT) market), which probably
equates somewhat to Groupon's high operating costs: the Sales team. B2B, cold
calling, etc. That was at least the advertisement that played for months
around here for Local.com and affiliates. Hard sell, cold-calling, feet to the
pavement walk-in's. Entry level as well (crap salary) which could indicate a
poor sales strategy as a whole (vs hiring experienced Sales / Bus Dev folks
who know the local market).

Edit for SLC:

